# Dual center channels (side by side)?



## NoDestiny (Oct 28, 2009)

So I wanted to do in wall everything. I got the L and R speakers done and they worked well with stud location, but my center channel.. not so much. Stud is dead center! So, I'm curious...

Could I just purchase another in-wall center channel and put them side by side with no ill effect?

All my research on this has been people asking about doing top and bottom of screen, which I can see why that wouldn't work, but when they would be within a few inches of eachother... figured it was worth asking.

Other option: Tear up the wall, gut some of the stud, reinforce that area, patchwork, blah. Obviously would rather spend on the money on another speaker than money and time into making a single work.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

NoDestiny said:


> So I wanted to do in wall everything. I got the L and R speakers done and they worked well with stud location, but my center channel.. not so much. Stud is dead center! So, I'm curious...
> 
> Could I just purchase another in-wall center channel and put them side by side with no ill effect?
> 
> ...


I ran 2 centers before and it worked fine.... you need to angle them toward the mlp. Mine were 6' apart.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't do 2 center channels.
I'd rather hang one center on the wall or get it on a stand. I know people do in wall centers but to me the center is the 2nd most important speaker after the sub to do/get right. ymmv


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I ran 2 centers before and it worked fine.... you need to angle them toward the mlp. Mine were 6' apart.


But it sounds like the OP wants to mount them only a few inches apart. Wouldn't he have to worry about them acoustically interfering with each other, or is that something room correction will take care of?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ron, I'm guessing you meant 6 inches apart?
My hunch is that they'd interfere also. My 2nd issue is what about the load to the amp? Moot?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Yeah you're right, I guess I should have given benefit-of-the-doubt. I was picturing an individual driver for the in-wall center. For the second in-wall, I pictured it mounted on the opposite side of a single stud (which would act more like a DIY speaker?). 

...Shuffling away now...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

you would likely have issues with cancellation (lobing) as well as the load on the amp could be as low as 2ohm unless you wire them in series but your output would drop by half that way.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well shuffle on back! I'm still confused too(maybe the only one). I was also imaging one one either side of the stud. Like these but closer.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Ron, I'm guessing you meant 6 inches apart?
> My hunch is that they'd interfere also. My 2nd issue is what about the load to the amp? Moot?


No... we had one speaker close to the floor, and the other above the screen. Both were angled to the MLP.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> No... we had one speaker close to the floor, and the other above the screen. Both were angled to the MLP.


 ok. That I've seen.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If it's not a load bearing wall, you can just remove the portion of the stud that is in the way of the speaker. No extra bracing needed. No need to make it complicated. How are you pulling wire?


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I have installed three fronts in the wall for a neighbor.

The center was exactly like yours. A stud right dead center where the center speaker was to go.

Cut enough of the stud out to place the speaker. Worked perfect, looks perfect, sounds perfect.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

there is no reason why you can't cut the stud out. I do building for a living and if your worried about the load then build a small header from one stud over to the other to support it but I promise you one stud on one wall will not hurt anything. 

If you ever saw how alot of homes are built alot of studs are not even touching just a nail holding them there with a 1/8" gap. It happens. Hard to find a decent builder these days that actually has "Craftsmen"
building.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> Hard to find a decent builder these days that actually has "Craftsmen" building.


 That's the problem when the only thing that counts is the "lowest bidder".


----------



## NoDestiny (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, folks.

I ended up doing a single center and creatively modifying the stud behind the wall to allow enough room for mounting.

In case anybody was wondering how, I cut out the hole as you normally would. Then, I measured out along the stud for the depth. Then, I took a drill bit and drilled a ton of holes along that line. I used a saw where I could, then pulled out the chunk. Looking back, I could have probably just have taken a ~1.5" spade bit and drilled out the stud to depth several times, but hey, what I did worked! I didn't need to cut out any extra dry wall this way. It was an exterior wall 2x6, so I didn't think taking ~2" out of it would hurt. So far, house is still standing and I have a center channel.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

NoDestiny said:


> Thanks for the replies, folks.
> 
> I ended up doing a single center and creatively modifying the stud behind the wall to allow enough room for mounting.
> 
> In case anybody was wondering how, I cut out the hole as you normally would. Then, I measured out along the stud for the depth. Then, I took a drill bit and drilled a ton of holes along that line. I used a saw where I could, then pulled out the chunk. Looking back, I could have probably just have taken a ~1.5" spade bit and drilled out the stud to depth several times, but hey, what I did worked! I didn't need to cut out any extra dry wall this way. It was an exterior wall 2x6, so I didn't think taking ~2" out of it would hurt. So far, house is still standing and I have a center channel.


You did exactly as I did.

But I forgot to ask you before you cut the stud, You don't live in a strong windy area do you?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

NoDestiny said:


> Thanks for the replies, folks.
> 
> I ended up doing a single center and creatively modifying the stud behind the wall to allow enough room for mounting.
> 
> In case anybody was wondering how, I cut out the hole as you normally would. Then, I measured out along the stud for the depth. Then, I took a drill bit and drilled a ton of holes along that line. I used a saw where I could, then pulled out the chunk. Looking back, I could have probably just have taken a ~1.5" spade bit and drilled out the stud to depth several times, but hey, what I did worked! I didn't need to cut out any extra dry wall this way. It was an exterior wall 2x6, so I didn't think taking ~2" out of it would hurt. So far, house is still standing and I have a center channel.



There went the resale value lol... :hsd:


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

JimShaw said:


> You did exactly as I did.
> 
> But I forgot to ask you before you cut the stud, You don't live in a strong windy area do you?


one stud had better not put the house in jeopardy eek.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> That's the problem when the only thing that counts is the "lowest bidder".


Yup.

Not me... I want top quality. Which is why I do all my own work  :T


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

After one strong windy day


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JimShaw said:


> After one strong windy day


 one too many subs...


----------

